# Forensic Labs



## Rubex (Sep 19, 2016)

The UKs Forensic Science Service was once regarded as the best in the world before it was shut down in 2012 when 1600 people lost their jobs. When the closure was announced in 2010, the service had 7 labs and was said to be making £2million in operating losses a month. 

This lab was one of the 7 and, before its closure, is where crucial DNA evidence was found that helped catch serial killer Steve Wright, they were also key in the case against Ian Huntley. 

Forensic work is now contracted out to the private sector or carried out in-house. 

I’ve visited these labs twice now, both explores were with jsp77. The first explore ended with the Police turning up just as we were exiting the premises. The second visit was more relaxed with no unwanted interruptions. 







































































































​
Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## jsp77 (Sep 19, 2016)

You have taken some great photos Rubex, i enjoyed this. I have to agree it was a close shave the first time, how we was not spotted i shall never no.


----------



## krela (Sep 19, 2016)

Hope you didn't leave any evidence!! Haha. Thanks Rubex.


----------



## smiler (Sep 19, 2016)

That razor wire looks nasty, I trust your jug was in a Clearly Labelled Blue Box, Nicely Done Rubex, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Conrad (Sep 19, 2016)

Nicely done, I like seeing reports on this place looks like a cool explore, looks like the wire on the fence on the last picture might be a sensor cable, would be interesting to know if it still works, I can imagine how high security this place might have been when operating, can't have people torching the evidence!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Sep 19, 2016)

Great photos & report, thanks for posting.


----------



## dirge (Sep 19, 2016)

That was quality right there!


----------



## HughieD (Sep 20, 2016)

Excellent set there Rubex in difficult lighting conditions...


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 20, 2016)

Excellent work there Rubex
Good work


----------



## Brewtal (Sep 20, 2016)

Great stuff Rubex, nice to see you back out and about more. Great set of pics, can't have been easy with the lack of light.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 20, 2016)

krela said:


> Hope you didn't leave any evidence!! Haha. Thanks Rubex.



Of course they did - otherwise Rocard's Principle would be invalid! 

Nice set here and one of the three FSS labs I had dealings with. Cost criteria in forensics have always been a problem; even the highly specialised, and very small lab, I ran for the BTP's use would have given an accountant serious worries. As there is so much at stake on the final results/findings, very strict procedures must be adhered to. The defence quite rightly, will pull you to pieces if they do not see clear evidence of sound and structured analysis presented by the prosecution - errors can and have produced grave miscarriages of justice.


----------



## krela (Sep 20, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Of course they did - otherwise Rocard's Principle would be invalid!
> 
> Nice set here and one of the three FSS labs I had dealings with. Cost criteria in forensics have always been a problem; even the highly specialised, and very small lab, I ran for the BTP's use would have given an accountant serious worries. As there is so much at stake on the final results/findings, very strict procedures must be adhered to. The defence quite rightly, will pull you to pieces if they do not see clear evidence of sound and structured analysis presented by the prosecution - errors can and have produced grave miscarriages of justice.



Not just that, but if a lab messes up the evidence on one case, it calls into question the evidence of ALL the other cases it processed evidence for and can lead to retrials, current cases being thrown out of court and all sorts of other major issues. Implications are huge.


----------



## tazong (Sep 20, 2016)

Excellent report and loved the photos - what a great explore.


----------



## Judderman62 (Sep 20, 2016)

that is very cool. Nice report . Ta for that


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 21, 2016)

Nice one rubex!


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 22, 2016)

You managed this place twice? EXCELLENT when I went kids was around the back looking for a way in lol and I certainly didn't see anything boarded like you did :O excellent job  you saw a few bits I missed aswel but mine was a rather rushed visit early one morning


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 22, 2016)

Excellent set of images Rubex. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Dec 12, 2016)

There is so much to see here! Just hoping it doesn't become a prime place for teen vandals


----------

